

Discover the new Dropbox menu on your computer - jordanbrown
https://blog.dropbox.com/2013/03/discover-the-new-dropbox-menu-on-your-computer/

======
nvr219
This looks really cool but I have two concerns:

1\. The latest thing shared with me was a photo, and a thumbnail is shown.
This photo happened to be nothing significant but what if it was a private
photo? Now that photo shows up whenever I want to jump to a recently changed
document using the menu (which I do often even before the update).

2\. This might be a personal problem: it makes me a little uncomfortable that
the program just added this new functionality to itself without asking me. Is
it normal for me to feel this way? Or is this how it should be, and I'm just
used to all my old programs (MS Office, Adobe etc) asking me for permission
before updates? I mean honestly I like this update and I haven't had any
dropbox new feature that I didn't immediately love (Except for the
automatically ask me to import photos from my iphone feature) but what if they
decide to remove a feature in the future... I guess since this is a
subscription service I should set my expectations appropriately, that service
will change, unlike buying Microsoft Excel for example which will just work
and keep the old features until I buy the new version.

~~~
taproot
Why are these points split?

Anyway, why are you sharing private photos online? Seems like an idiot thing
to do irrelevant of dropbox's horrendous track record.

And, yes this is the best method and should be in place everywhere, I always
want the latest version of software and I don't want to be annoyed every time
some bug fix is released.

For userware the only times silent updates become a problem is where there are
significant i/o & bandwidth constraints, or if backwards compatibility is
broken.

~~~
zcid
Per the private photo sharing, I don't think that a poor track record is a
great excuse for including another potential security issue. At the very
least, there should be an option to disable the preview icons.

I also wish they had include a pause button at the bottom of the menu. It
would be unobtrusive and the lack of one makes this seem like more of a
downgrade for me.

~~~
Shank
I would argue that from an engineering standpoint, Dropbox is more secure
having been attacked in the past - they've had a review of their company
policies, and worked on preventing issues that might crop up in the future.

That being said, an option to disable preview icons doesn't seem like a worthy
use of time. After all, if you're signed into your Dropbox account on a PC,
you probably have all of the data on that PC from Dropbox. If selective sync
is on, an attacker could easily add folders as well. Security by obscurity
isn't security.

------
Tmmrn
Hm. I had version 1.6 or so installed so I headed over to
<https://www.dropbox.com/install>

As usual with linux they provide downloads like "dropbox_1.4.0_amd64.deb". So
I went to the windows and mac os download page to look at what version the
blog post was about (the blog did not say that it was 2.0).

Then I tried the link they have for the command line install:
<https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64>

This actually downloads a dropbox that is versioned with 2.0. At least there's
a file VERSION included that has 2.0.0 as its content.

The "gui" (tray context menu I guess) of course hasn't changed, it's still the
same it was a long time ago.

------
jarin
I really like that the new installer automatically unmounts the DMG after the
install finishes.

~~~
taproot
Is this a new MacOS feature or is dropbox just boss?

edit: just updated, I'm not sure I like this new interface, I would like to at
least see a button for pause/resume like before, having to go through the
settings icon is incredibly annoying for something I use more often than the
rest of the features. Maybe add rightclick to show the old menu or something
like that?

It seems this change was to keep up with evernote's new dropdown?

------
webjprgm
Yuck. I like the simplicity of the old menu. I don't use all those fancy
shmancy DropBox sharing features and I don't want them slowing down my
computer every time I try to open the DropBox folder.

Can I choose to not upgrade? For how long can I get away with that before
DropBox's servers reject my client?

------
cwisecarver
Why no Sparkle? To translate to non-OSX terms: why doesn't it autoupdate?

------
halayli
I wish they provide an easy way to share screenshots, like droplr.com

------
pasbesoin
I haven't looked at this in detail, but at a glance, you need an "ask me
later" option. There are times when I need to consider before deciding but
don't or can't interrupt what I'm currently doing.

If a user can revisit a declined invitation and accept it, later, make this
clearer. Still, I'd rather not have to remember to go and fish those out of
the declined "list".

------
noja
Please add non-US timezones to the web interface, I get confused every single
time.

------
hsmyers
Registration required before I can see pricing? Major FAIL...

~~~
Encosia
It could be more conspicuous, but: <https://www.dropbox.com/pricing>

